# Avatar (The Movie)



## It3ration (Dec 19, 2009)

I just saw James Cameron's "Avatar" tonight in 3D and am shocked. It's one of the best movies I've ever seen. Anyone else get a chance to see it?


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

3D nicer?
I haven't watch it.
If it is, I really wanna try it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually watched it this night too with my friends. I really liked it  Possibly one of the best movies I've seen. And 3d is pretty nice. Makes it seem more... i dunno... cool?

There were some loud people in our theater though that was bugging us all. They'd laugh at random spots that weren't even close to amusing. Then they'd "whisper" to explain to each other what was happening. The "whisper", I hope you caught was more like rowdy talking.


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

Saw it yesterday with some friends, but not in 3d 

It was really great, yeah.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to the midnight premier last night. It was bloody epic.

I didn't like how the movie advocated collectivism against individualism though. Just my opinion.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought it looked stupid, but I havn't seen it. The reasons I think it looks stupid is only cause it looks really unrealistic and over the top. 
Relax, if I see something that looks close to impossible it puts me of a movie a bit.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 19, 2009)

Seeing it tomorrow at 5.

I thought it looked really bad but hearing what people say about it is interesting to say the least.

Hopefully its as good as ive been told.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2009)

I concur. Easily one of the best movies I've ever seen.

--edit--
I'm going to see it again on Tuesday in IMAX 3D! I can't wait! If it's any indication to others reading this thread, I can't even remember the last time I saw a movie twice while it was still in theaters. It really is that good!

Chris


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 20, 2009)

I would love to see it.
It could easily be the greatest movie of the next decade.


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm also going to see it (but in 3 days ). Everyone keeps saying how amazing the movie is and that can only go badly for me badly due to high expectations.
Worst case, day before, I'll Google for "Avatar sucked" and read all links.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I saw it on Thursday in 3D and honestly I think it is over hyped. I did not like it as I was expecting something like LOTR but I was thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 20, 2009)

I LOVED IT
overall i thought it was really well thought out


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 20, 2009)

Seeing it in Imax 3D on Wednesday, can't wait!


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not planning to see it.


----------



## mazei (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I wasn't expecting much from it so it became a really good movie instead. The CGI was really good. But for storyline, I'd prefer LOTR.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I was expecting something like LOTR



Why?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 20, 2009)

Interesting. I have heard from a few people that it totally sucked, and people were walking out of the theater midway through. One of my friends told me tonight it was in the top worst movies she had ever seen.


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Interesting. I have heard from a few people that it totally sucked, and people were walking out of the theater midway through. One of my friends told me tonight it was in the* top worst movies she had ever seen.*



That seems highly unlikely.

Anyway, I haven't seen the movie yet so I can't comment, but knowing how talented James Cameron is and the 14 years he put into Avatar, I expect it to be excellent. I'm looking forward to seeing it this week.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> and the 14 years he put into Avatar


That's not normal for a movie is it? I know the Simpsons movie took 10 years, but normally they take less than 3 years don't they?


----------



## mazei (Dec 20, 2009)

Simpsons was a let down for me because I expected too much. Just, don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not too interested in seeing it, but I will probably rent it. There is almost always something distracting going on in theaters, like really loud crying babies.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I have heard from a few people that it totally sucked, and people were walking out of the theater midway through. One of my friends told me tonight it was in the* top worst movies she had ever seen.*
> ...





Her words.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 20, 2009)

Smurfs meet action.
What could be cooler?

(it looks dumb but everyone is saying its great so idk)


----------



## deepcubers (Dec 20, 2009)

saw it last nite. i took off ! i was there on pandora..
definitely the best scifi movie since matrix I.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 20, 2009)

Going to see it soon.. not sure when but I'm going.

3D version..


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > and the 14 years he put into Avatar
> ...



I saw a documentary on this a few months ago. The director, James Cameron had this idea a long time ago, but didn't think the special effects were good enough to make the movie like he wanted. He just basically developed the idea until technology proved it could handle what he wanted out of this movie. 

I really want to see it, and I my original plan was to go see it tonight, but I don't know if that's going to work out anymore. I will hopefully see it sometime soon if not tonight.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it. I loved it. James Cameron is probably the most amazing director of all time. It was 2 hours and 42 minutes long and I wanted it to keep going. Definately one of my new favorite movies. The only problem is it started to make me hate the human race. The way that it linked all living things was I thought pretty awesome. When the humans came in trying to destroy it I was definately completely against them. The special effects were amazing and the messages in the movie were pretty deep as well. Pandora is such a vast and well devoleped planet it was just ahahahaha I can't even think of words to describe it.

I say go watch the movie.


----------



## King Koopa (Dec 21, 2009)

Saw it 3D IMAX. EPIC. I really want to see it again. Probably about 7 1/2 more times.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 21, 2009)

Meh, it was ok but i didnt really find a complication.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 30, 2009)

Awesome movie.
Love the scenery.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh btw.. last tuesday I wathced it.. Nice.. Was totally worth the money..


----------



## Owen (Dec 30, 2009)

King. That movie was king.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm most likely going to go see it Sunday. 

I heard that there is like, this Native American-Type-Religion,
How much does it imply that?


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 30, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I'm most likely going to go see it Sunday.
> 
> I heard that there is like, this Native American-Type-Religion,
> How much does it imply that?



It doesn't so much imply that as shout it at the top of its lungs while brandishing a hat made of feathers and doing a rain dance...


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > I'm most likely going to go see it Sunday.
> ...



Lol... Ok.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar was amazing in imax 3d. I want to watch it again


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Every time I watch the trailer, it makes me not able to wait till Sunday even more!!!!! 
Must See!!!


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 1, 2010)

The only part I didn't like was how the substance they were looking for is called "unobtanium". Seriously?


----------



## adimare (Jan 1, 2010)

Am I the only one that didn't like it?
Technically it was awesome, best graphics out there and all that, but the whole story seemed a bit cheesy and ridiculously predictable.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 1, 2010)

I loved this movie, but the story was a bit too much like dancing with wolves.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

Great story, character development, twisting plotline, struggles, animation, effects, CGI to human interface, and many moar.
I want to see this again.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

The movie was boring.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 1, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> The movie was boring.



I've only heard little kids say that.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > The movie was boring.
> ...


Im 12 do i count as little?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 1, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I loved this movie, but the story was a bit too much like dancing with wolves.



That doesn't sound like a bad thing.



richardzhang said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 1, 2010)

The best movie for sure. I love the message, is just so real and eye-opening.
It has so many details that you can't digest everything though... I will go watch it again this sunday.


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 1, 2010)

best movie of the year for me


----------



## desertbear (Jan 1, 2010)

In terms of cinematography and CGI integration, Avatar was amazing to watch. To think that 80% of that movie was CG is incredible, it all looked so seamless. I was impressed and thrilled with James Cameron's work. It was worth my money, and very fun to watch.

In terms of plot, and the movie in general, it was a C+ at best. Some of the dialogue seemed really unrealistic, and the heavy environmentalism/Native American vs. Foreigner undertones seemed a bit forced. It didn't seem THAT long, maybe just 10 minutes could have been cut out. I'm just not sure it would hold my interest if I wasn't watching it in 3d on a big screen.

*EDIT: Oh, and as for the "unobtanium" I thought the exact same thing, far too aptly named. As soon as they talked about that, I thought the movie could seriously take a downward spiral. But it was good. I still think that James Cameron could have easily come up with a better name for that major plot point though.*


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 1, 2010)

desertbear said:


> In terms of cinematography and CGI integration, Avatar was amazing to watch. To think that 80% of that movie was CG is incredible, it all looked so seamless. I was impressed and thrilled with James Cameron's work. It was worth my money, and very fun to watch.


Ditto this. In 3D, this was visually the most impressive movie that I've ever seen. Not to mention I had fun looking up how the effect was achieved.



desertbear said:


> EDIT: Oh, and as for the "unobtanium" I thought the exact same thing, far too aptly named. As soon as they talked about that, I thought the movie could seriously take a downward spiral. But it was good. I still think that James Cameron could have easily come up with a better name for that major plot point though.


Yeah, the name was a bit tacky. But I always appreciate it when movies don't completely butcher science, and although this move didn't delve into technology much, it wasn't half bad. The 'unobtanium' in Avatar (I was given the impression that it was superconducting at room temperature) could realistically be extremely valuable, although its existence isn't necessarily realistic.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 1, 2010)

it was an awesome movie, the hair connection thingy was cool.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > The movie was boring.
> ...



I wouldn't call 16 little and I've talked to 5 16 year olds who said it blew. I've talked to one person outside the forums that liked it. 

I hear it was kind of preachy about the environment and junk, true?


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Jan 1, 2010)

ive seen it in 3d twice
its a great movie


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 1, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this movie, but the story was a bit too much like dancing with wolves.
> ...



Dancing with wolves is a great movie, but Avatar was way too much like it. For example:
Spoiler: It starts out with a foreigner going into tribal like land, becoming one of them, then betrying the orignal people he was working for. It also adds a bit of a love story to it in both, only dancing with wolves as made ages ago.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...







I've heard people who are far from kids say that.

My friend who said it was one of the worst movies she has ever seen is a college classmate of mine. Not kid.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 1, 2010)

gibsonguitarist55 said:


> ive seen it in 3d twice
> its a great movie


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Davepencilguin said:


> I went to the midnight premier last night. It was bloody epic.
> 
> I didn't like how the movie advocated collectivism against individualism though. Just my opinion.



LOL. Or perhaps ethnic assimilation. Or environmentalism. Or even anti-military pacifism (though probably not.) I loved the movie despite all it seems to advocate.


----------



## Citius (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw it in 3D. It was awesome


----------



## guusrs (Jan 2, 2010)

I saw it in IMAX 3D some days ago. Wooooooooooooow!
Definitely one of the best movies I've ever seen!
Gus


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 2, 2010)

well, I first watch the 2D version of Avatar and it was awesome, I loved the plot and the graphics.
But then, after I watched the 2nd time, which is in Digiatal 3D, it totally ruins my impression towards the movie.
It was quite boring watching the 2nd time because I've already knew what would happen next, the 3D effect wasn't even surprizing, motion blur occurs when showing fast-moving scenes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't like fantasy movies so I didn't watch it. That's why I didn't watch Harry Potter either.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 2, 2010)

I just can't see how anyone wouldn't like this film.
It was just so awesome, I want to see it as many times as it takes so that I memorize every detail


----------



## (R) (Jan 2, 2010)

im seeing it in 3 hours


----------



## mazei (Jan 2, 2010)

Watched twice so far in 2D. Next time is 3D.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got back from watching it. 

OMGROFLBBQ!!! 

SOOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOD. 

I wanna go back and see it in 3D!!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 2, 2010)

Avatar = Pocahontas + Dances with Wolves...in space. With a little addition from the Matrix.

Plot was predictable and most of the music is forgettable. CGI was very well done, but 162 is a bit too long just to admire CGI.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 2, 2010)

I was gonna say Pochahontas so I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought of that. I really didn't like the movie. It was annoying and 



Spoiler



I hate how Jake Sully just leaves his army. He betrays them really and then is seen as a hero. What? 
Questions:
Am I the only one who was rooting for the humans and was upset when they lost?
Was Sully mating with the girl bestiality? Ga-ross.



I would not recommend this movie. See Sherlock Holmes instead or Did You Hear About The Morgans?.
Oh and I will say the effects and 3-d were good but I still have a headache from the glasses.


----------



## fundash (Jan 3, 2010)

BEST MOVIE EVAR!!!!!!!
WOW!!!, I can't imagine ANYONE would not like it! even "little twelve year olds" like me. I saw it at Arclight in 3D! 

lol, un-attainium, perfect!! just PERFECT!!!!

going to try to see it again in IMAX if possible...


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how Jake Sully just leaves his army. He betrays them really and then is seen as a hero. What?


Seriously? Did we see the same movie?


Edmund said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Seriously? Why?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



I wanted the humans to win. But then again, I also wanted the humans in District 9, Darth Vader, and many other "bad guys" from different movies I've watched to win.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

THE HUMANS WERE NOT THE BAD GUYS


----------



## Caedus (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> THE HUMANS WERE NOT THE BAD GUYS



Yes, but that's how they were portrayed. I'm not saying they were.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL yea i found it disturbing that the aliens were starkly naked (u can see the twinpeaks), and that jake sully mated with some alien.

good movie, but i'm sincerely disturbed.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> THE HUMANS WERE NOT THE BAD GUYS



lolwut


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > THE HUMANS WERE NOT THE BAD GUYS
> ...



Ok yes they were portrayed as bad guys but really they weren't bad.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



The humans were being douches and invaded on foreign land. Stupid move that only caused hatred. "Oh, so _that's_ why they tried attacking us!"


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...



Only cause hatred because the aliens were savage creatures.


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Ummmm.... no. It's like me coming into your country, destroying everything you stand for, killing innocents who haven't done anything wrong, all for my own benefit. It was terrible, and whatever you say, it was wrong.

But on another note, did anyone else think the plot resembled Tarzan?

And on yet another note, IMAX WAS AMAZING!  Anyone who hasn't seen it in IMAX needs to go see it, it was one of the best movies I've seen in IMAX, even better than The Dark Knight. I had to wait two weeks because tickets were sold out.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


You amaze me.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


I try.



NimbleFingers said:


> Ummmm.... no. It's like me coming into your country, destroying everything you stand for, killing innocents who haven't done anything wrong, all for my own benefit. It was terrible, and whatever you say, it was wrong.



It was suppose to resemble what we did to indians when we came to America but they treated that as a bad thing. Yes, there were things done too violently but if they hadn't be done we wouldn't live in this great country. Yes there could have been other ways and a lot of what Andrew Jackson did involving the trail of tears and stuff was sickening. But listen: These were aliens NOT humans and the aliens were selfish and stuff.


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

About to see this in like, 2 hours.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

I lieked Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

Edward said:


> About to see this in like, 2 hours.



I hope you agree with the humans.



Cyrus C. said:


> I lieked Sherlock Holmes.



It beat Avatar. I liked it and I always liked how at the end of the book Sherlock would give a breakdown of the crime and I watched the movie really closely to see what would be in his breakdown. I gotta few actually  it was good.


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > About to see this in like, 2 hours.
> ...



Eh, not really. Though I would've perfered a tragic ending as apposed to the sortof cliche ending they used (hero wins, gets the girl).


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 3, 2010)

It was AMAZING in IMAX 3D. The glasses hurt my ears a little, though


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw it in 2D. It was still amazing. I can't even imagine how cool it would be in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Escher (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> It was _suppose to resemble what we did to indians_ when we came to America _but they treated that as a bad thing_. Yes, there were things done too violently _but if they hadn't be done we wouldn't live in this great country_. Yes there could have been other ways and a lot of what Andrew Jackson did involving the trail of tears and stuff was sickening. But listen: These were aliens NOT humans and the aliens were selfish and stuff.



What. The. ****.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 3, 2010)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > It was _suppose to resemble what we did to indians_ when we came to America _but they treated that as a bad thing_. Yes, there were things done too violently _but if they hadn't be done we wouldn't live in this great country_. Yes there could have been other ways and a lot of what Andrew Jackson did involving the trail of tears and stuff was sickening. But listen: These were aliens NOT humans and the aliens were selfish and stuff.
> ...



I said they should of been carried out in different ways did I not?


----------



## Escher (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



In my honest opinion I don't think it should've been carried out at all.


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > About to see this in like, 2 hours.
> ...



no the aliens were upset cuz there land was taken away, after all is this not like the colonists acted 250 years ago


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I lieked Sherlock Holmes.
> ...


 
I saw a couple also.


----------



## HALLU (Jan 4, 2010)

Graphical-wise it was the best ever made.

All else was (below) average, not more. Stop the hype, please.

EDIT: To elaborate a little more:
It was also very unoriginal. ever heard of the native americans? That was what I was thinking the whole movie. And also, a standard plot: A guy is sent in to destroy a society form within, gets compassion for the society he was about to destroy and now fights his own society. And no, I won't name other movies with this plot. Not knowing one only shows that you need to see more movies.

I might be a little too rough, but since I'm a movie enthusiast (more than normal people..) and has also been attending a subject which teaches you about movies, movie making and "movie instruments" as it's called, I think I might know something about it.

My five cents


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 4, 2010)

Escher said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > It was _suppose to resemble what we did to indians_ when we came to America _but they treated that as a bad thing_. Yes, there were things done too violently _but if they hadn't be done we wouldn't live in this great country_. Yes there could have been other ways and a lot of what Andrew Jackson did involving the trail of tears and stuff was sickening. But listen: These were aliens NOT humans and the aliens were selfish and stuff.
> ...



Ummm, it's not just a matter of taking land, they're pretty much destroying their culture and everything they stand for.


----------



## Arendil (Jan 4, 2010)

... I see you.... I went and saw it a while back. Ive seen it 3 times now and Im probably going to go for my 4th or 5th with my friends that havent seen it. But yeah, it is definitely the best movie Ive ever seen. It was even better than Lord of the Rings and on my scale, thats friggin *up there*. 

It was beast mode, I loved the language, and its my favorite movie. I dont really care about the criticisms on it. I loved it. Period.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 4, 2010)

NimbleFingers said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



It's kind of like this: If you needed oil but there was a population of monkeys where you needed to get the oil you would first try to relocate the monkeys. But if that doesn't work you do it with force. That's what it's like. They are just animals sitting on resources. They wouldn't move we move them. I don't see anything wrong in that.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 4, 2010)

Edmund said:


> It was suppose to resemble what we did to indians when we came to America but they treated that as a bad thing. Yes, there were things done too violently but if they hadn't be done we wouldn't live in this great country. Yes there could have been other ways and a lot of what Andrew Jackson did involving the trail of tears and stuff was sickening. But listen: These were aliens NOT humans *and the aliens were selfish and stuff.*



I really hope you are trolling at this point. I know you aren't though so I suggest we submit this to fstdt.



Edmund said:


> It's kind of like this: If you needed oil but there was a population of monkeys where you needed to get the oil you would first try to relocate the monkeys. But if that doesn't work you do it with force. That's what it's like. They are just animals sitting on resources. They wouldn't move we move them. I don't see anything wrong in that.


Though I don't agree with the (poor) analogy anyway I feel obliged to point out that THEY WERE NOT MONKEYS!


----------



## camcuber (Jan 4, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I concur. Easily one of the best movies I've ever seen.
> 
> --edit--
> I'm going to see it again on Tuesday in IMAX 3D! I can't wait! If it's any indication to others reading this thread, I can't even remember the last time I saw a movie twice while it was still in theaters. It really is that good!
> ...


I don't mean any offense at all, but what made you like the movie? I saw the movie in 3D and it seemed to me that there were only about 4-7 scenes that the 3D really applied to. I enjoyed the movie and liked it, but I don't think that in my opinion it was one of the best movies of the decade. I would really like to be able to say that this movie was amazing, but maybe somebody can tell me why they think it was so great. thanks


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, the plot wasn't too original, but just the cinematography of it. It used new technologies, which I really enjoyed, and the graphics were great. There was some comedy, and the dialogue was excellent. 

I think James Cameron made an excellent film, and waiting 10 years due to technology was a great idea.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 4, 2010)

Edmund, you are an idiot. They weren't sitting on oil, they were sitting on their homeland and source of culture and energy. totaly different things.


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 4, 2010)

Edmund said:


> NimbleFingers said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Bad analogy. These are HUMANOIDS. They speak. They have feelings. Culture. Emotions. All of this is expressed to the humans.

Better analogy: It would be like going to Saudi Arabia, killing innocent men, women, and children, destroying their cultural landmarks, etc. just because we need the oil.

/End Argument


----------



## Edmund (Jan 4, 2010)

I doubt I'm coming back to argue anymore of this because it was just a movie. But I wanna leave with this: Yes they are more human-like then monkeys but they were NOT humans. Human-like in some regards but not human. It's dog-eat-dog and humans are at the top and if the aliens really could overpower then they deserve to be at the top but fighting something that isn't your species isn't wrong and we should have been allowed to do that. It's not like they were humans but a different race or religion they were completely different.

I'm glad there are no aliens were involved with right now because there would be fights over this.

And the Saudi Arabia thing: Those ARE humans not aliens.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 4, 2010)

Avatar did not depict a "dog-eat-dog" situation. The natives of Pandora were attacked because they had a resource that the humans *wanted*. We did not need the resource , it was viewed as an "easy buck".



Edmund said:


> Yes they are more human-like then monkeys but they were NOT humans. Human-like in some regards but not human.


Elaborate please.


----------



## Jude (Jan 4, 2010)

In with nothing to contribute, except that I've 'heard' that this film is much much better when you're high



Spoiler


----------



## Edmund (Jan 4, 2010)

Jude said:


> In with nothing to contribute, except that I've 'heard' that this film is much much better when you're high



That is what my friends were saying. (Not that they were high when they saw it).


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jan 4, 2010)

I watched Avatar 3D it's awesome. I like the part where connecting hairs with the dragon make it suck up to you.


----------



## NimbleFingers (Jan 5, 2010)

What ISN'T better when you're high?


----------

